

Startup Looking for a Hacker - nickend

I am one of three founders of a startup developing a personal/social CRM product. We are currently in talks with a few potential investors and VCs. In an effort to speed up our development, we are looking to bring another technical founder on board. If you are interested in joining our startup, please contact me at my personal e-mail address, nickbend@gmail.com.<p>Regards,<p>Nick
======
nickend
We have not yet made any choices. Please contact me by e-mail if you have
specific questions. nickbend@gmail.com

------
mikeryan
Um like have you already made any choices re: what technology you are
developing on? Is this a web product?

------
gsmaverick
Would you be willing to accept a remote founder?

~~~
nickend
We're open to discussing scenarios for the right candidate. Send me an e-mail
if you'd like to discuss further.

